
A Data Scientist's Reference for Choosing AutoML Python Packages - abalaji
https://medium.com/georgian-impact-blog/automatic-machine-learning-aml-landscape-survey-f75c3ae3bbf2
======
altechcode
Hi all, I am one of the authors, I am working for Georgian Partners as a
machine learning researchers and we decided to share this collection of tools
as it has been useful to our team. Feel free to ask me anything. Thanks!

